# Can't stand all this waiting around



## Charl86 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi all, I'm currently waiting to hear if I can get funding for IVF on the NHS. I spend every day wishing for the next so I'm one step closer to hearing something, I can't stand the waiting   I can't seem to concentrate on anything, is anyone else feeling the same?


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

sort of, i'm between cycles...
waiting to start was dreadful, the only thing to do is try and focus on 'getting ready'...
1) do the sort of jobs you won't want to do while you're in treatment and get them out of the way (decorating, painting the fence, redesigning your kitchen, insulating the loft..
2) do any fun things you won't be able to do while you're in treatment (hang-gliding, waterskiing... )
3) think about vitamins/weight-loss/weight-gain/avoiding alcohol/avoiding chemicals/relaxation techniques anything you can do to prepare your body
4) do things like dying your hair (if you usually do) or anything like that that you might want to avoid during treatment
5) try on all the 'skinny clothes' in your wardrobe because things like IVF make you bloated and you won't get them on! 
6) phone your (non-baby-obsessed) friends and have conversations about things other than treatment/babies. 
7) start reading/craft projects to tide you through the waiting parts. (the waiting doesn't stop once you start treatment, you just end up waiting for scans, or waiting for tests) 
 plan a holiday or something for 'after treatment' in case you don't get pregnant first go, at least you'll have something to do afterwards to take your mind off it. 
9) make a plan for if funding doesn't come through..or if you feel the need to try and speed things up with private treatment or testing.. get a folder together with all the information in... 

or just sit around scrolling through the internet and amusing yourself with comedy clips on you-tube. x


----------



## Charl86 (Jun 8, 2012)

Cheers goldbunny   I have got loads I should be doing just can't stop my brain going on to overload, lol! I just keep worrying I'm not going to get the funding x


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

I have been feeling the bang same for like forever now! I have started to think about how far i have come and not how far ive got left to go, i think how ive got since this time last year and wen i look bk i realise how quick the time has gone really! And im the most impatient person EVER! Just try n keep sane, thats the hard part for me x


----------



## Charl86 (Jun 8, 2012)

Yea that is the hardest part keeping sane, when everyone around are pregnant or already have babies, it's so hard when your friends and family don't understand either xx


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

I had a dream the other night that my best friend told me she was having another, and ive been panikin since coz she has mentioned they will b tryin again next year, im just so scared that if my treatment doesnt work how i will react wen she gets pregnant, as much as i will b happy for her i dont know how ill handle it, ive already watched her have 1 baby while ive been ttc and hope and pray my treatment works xx


----------



## Charl86 (Jun 8, 2012)

Myturn? said:


> I had a dream the other night that my best friend told me she was having another, and ive been panikin since coz she has mentioned they will b tryin again next year, im just so scared that if my treatment doesnt work how i will react wen she gets pregnant, as much as i will b happy for her i dont know how ill handle it, ive already watched her have 1 baby while ive been ttc and hope and pray my treatment works xx


I wish you all the best hun, keep me posted xx


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanx, has any1 told u how long ull b waiting? Do u know which clinic ull b with? X


----------



## Charl86 (Jun 8, 2012)

I was told it would take up to a month before before I hear anything, if I get the funding I'll be at care Northampton. What about you? X


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

I am at jessops (sheffield), hopefully u wont have much longer to wait, have u had all ur tests done at gyne? Will u b able to get started straight away once u get ur fundin? X


----------



## Charl86 (Jun 8, 2012)

Yea had all the test done, just hoping and praying now. I was told as I get the letter about funding I then have to ring Care up to get a appointment. I'm trying to lose weight which is stressing me out to, it's so much easier to eat junk when your feeling low (
What stage are you at? X


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

I know the feelin about losing weight, ive lost 2stone and stopped smoking to try n help myself! Losing weight has been the hardest tho (i love eating lol) 
Im egg sharing so ive had my initial consulation, my nurse appointment and my councling session, ive got 1 more appointment in july to b shown to use the drugs and injections then ill be starting on the 6th of august all been well, i would have liked to start sooner but we got a holiday booked at end of july but will b starting 3 days after we get back! X


----------



## Charl86 (Jun 8, 2012)

I've had to quit smoking too which has been so hard cause as stupid as it sounds I really enjoy having a ***, I just have to keep reminding myself why I'm doing it.
I bet you can't wait to get back from holiday, lol!  Where you going? X


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

I cant lol everythin is happenin at end of july/start of august! I break up from work for 6 weeks, then go on holiday then doin ivf all in space of 3 weeks! Never wanted july to hurry up as much! 
Im goin to ibiza, i sumtimes wish we hadnt booked the holiday but i supose it might help relax me b4 treatment! I sumtimes want a *** coz i feel like ive stopped doin everythin that i enjoyed, smoking eating n drinkin lol but i know it will b worth it! 
U taking vitamins n all that? X


----------



## Charl86 (Jun 8, 2012)

Bless ya! Well just think if everything works out this will be your last holiday for a while so enjoy and try to relax, I know you won't tho I as I wouldn't be able to, lol!
No not taking any vitamins as of yet, I won't know what to take, any you can recommend? X


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Im too much of a control freak to relax lol im taking pregnacare, n my boyfriend is taking wellman conception aswell, i was taking royal jelly which helps with egg quality but im a bit unsure about them so i stopped aparantly it is a natural oestrogen and can interfier with hormones or so ive read on internet anyway but i dont wana take that risk. You shud b taking vitamins for at least 3months b4 treatment.
Have u had amh level n hormones n stuff checked? 
It was strange for me last week wen i went to clinic for my councling, it was the 1st time ive been to hosp n not had bloods or anything undignifed done to me lol
Looks like wer both goin through treatment for the same reason too x


----------



## Charl86 (Jun 8, 2012)

We was taking pregnacare before I found out my tubes are blocked, I stopped taking them as I thought there was no point anymore. I don't think I have had my hormone levels checked   as stupid as it sounds.
How did you find the counseling? My doctor wants me to see there in house counselor as well if we get funded as I suffer with depression too. Life bloody sucks sometimes   xx


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Yeah it does im very up n down but its all due to all this baby stuff so once all this is sorted then so will my head! 
I found the councling pointless to be honest. Its worth u having a go tho u might get somethin out of it. 
I seam to have had loads of tests n lots of them repeated coz its took so long to get to this stage x


----------



## Charl86 (Jun 8, 2012)

My doctor thinks my depression has a lot to do with all this baby stuff, i started to really suffer after my miscarriage   I've got my animals to keep me going for now.
I now don't have any friends who hasn't got a kid or pregnant, I hope it will be my turn soon  
You will defo have to keep me posted, I'm always here if you need to chat xx


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Awww bless ya, sorry to hear about ur miscarrage too, i had a ectopic pregnancy in november and it didnt get sorted until january and it was the hardest thing ive ever been through! Would not wish it on my worst enemy! 
Try n keep yourself busy with something to focus on, thats why i booked my holiday wen i found out i was having a ectopic pregnancy i needed something to focus on to make me pull myself 2geva! Xx


----------



## NiaJS (Jun 6, 2012)

I soooo understand! I am waiting to have funding confirmed from Croydon, it's a nightmare! I have everything crossed that you hear soon and hopefully if you have had all your investigations you can start straight away!   x


----------



## Charl86 (Jun 8, 2012)

JulesSM said:


> I soooo understand! I am waiting to have funding confirmed from Croydon, it's a nightmare! I have everything crossed that you hear soon and hopefully if you have had all your investigations you can start straight away!  x


Hi Jules 
Everyday seems to be going so slow and it's only been a week since they sent my papers off, I'm just trying my hardest to lose some weight now. I hope you hear soon hun, let me know when you do. I'm keeping everything crossed for you x


----------



## NiaJS (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks Charl 
You will defo hear soon I'm sure! We've just got to stay positive and think of distractions!! ..... being on FF definitely helps Xx


----------



## Val73 (Jun 12, 2012)

Hello....good to hear you're all as frustrated as me....never been a patient person. Spend my days counting how many days till next appt. We've went private(now very skint) and have IVF 'people' next Friday. We have to be there for 2hrs. Hoping we'll get a start date from then. It's our first try and fertility doc gave us 15% chance of it working . I have low reserve and one ovary sounds lazy and my partner has poor motility. Anyone know when they would start us? We've had the blood tests etc.  
Keeping busy is my best advice too! Hard though.


----------

